# Hawks sign Walter Tavares



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616628499747618817
7'9 wingspan


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616632726855282688
Probably gets Elton Brand's minutes


----------



## HB

Never heard of him, but hopefully he actually plays in the post and not another perimeter big


----------



## ATLien

I don't think he has much of an offensive game. Best case scenario, he's good for a few offensive rebounds and blocked shots here and there.


----------

